# Took my mom and dad fishing.



## gillhunter (Sep 28, 2011)

My parents haven't been able to fish by themselves for a couple of years now and finally decided to sell their boat, a 14' deep v Sea Nymph with a 10 hp Merc that they have had for years. It was gone in a week. They were sad about it so my wife and I decided to make a run back to Indiana over this past weekend and take them fishing. So we hooked up the boat Friday morning and 765 miles later we were there. The weather can be be beautiful there this time of year, but of course it wasn't. We managed to get out between rain showers that lasted all weekend. The cold front that brought the rain made for a really tough bite, but a good time was had by all and we had a fish fry on Saturday night. 
Back in the truck on Monday morning and 765 miles later, mostly in the rain, We were home. The good thing was that the boat towed well and we had no problems.


----------



## DocWatson (Sep 28, 2011)

8)


----------



## BassGeek54 (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the rain but otherwise a nice report and very cool too. =D>


----------



## V8_TITAN (Sep 28, 2011)

thats awesome, I always wanted to take my grandfather fishing but he was too afraid of boats, he could hardly keep his calm in the car if you were driving anything over 50 mph.


----------



## fender66 (Sep 28, 2011)

Great report. Keep up those trips as often as possible. You'll never regret a single moment you can spend with your parents.


----------



## Turbo7 (Oct 31, 2011)

YES spend as much time as posable with them and cherish that time.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 1, 2011)

=D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Jim (Nov 1, 2011)

Very very cool! =D>


----------



## Brine (Nov 1, 2011)

Awesome gh! =D>


----------



## batman (Nov 1, 2011)

Very nice,looks like you all had a great time.
DanD


----------



## FishingCop (Nov 1, 2011)

Great job  =D> =D> =D>


----------

